# Manifold adjustment on mg9s



## Al the gas guy (Nov 15, 2014)

The Coleman mg9s does not have a screw to adjust outlet pressure on the gas valve. In its place is a spring-loaded pin. This unit comes convertible to propane by flipping around a brass cap that depresses that pin to different depths for propane or NG.

The problem is, the outlet pressure is too low and I need to adjust it.
Does anyone know if the pin can be removed to allow a screwdriver to access the white plastic that it passes through, which appears to have a slot for turning?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sounds more like you have a gas supply problem, that is not allowing the valve to move enough gas.


----------

